# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Dấu hiệu bệnh sùi mào gà ở nam và nữ giai đoạn đầu

## haquynh1990

Bệnh sùi mào gà có tốc độ lây lan cực nhanh và nếu không được hỗ trợ điều trị sớm sẽ còn có thể hệ quả thành ung thư cổ tử cung và ung thư dương vật đe dọa đến tính mạng người bệnh. Vậy cụ thể bệnh sùi mào gà nguy hiểm như thế nào? Cùng bác sỹ đa khoa âu á tìm hiểu qua bài viết sau
[img]Bệnh sùi mào gà là gì?

　　Sùi mào gà (còn được gọi là bệnh mào gà, bệnh mồng gà) là bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục do siêu vi trùng dạng DNA có tên khoa học là Human Papilloma Virus (HPV) gây ra.

      Có nhiều nguyên nhân sùi mào gà khác nhau và sau đây sẽ là những nguyên do chủ yếu:

　　- Hơn 90% trường hợp bị bệnh sùi mào gà lây nhiễm qua đường quan hệ tình dục không an toàn.

　　- Nếu người mẹ đã bị bệnh mào gà thì khi sinh thường rất dễ lây nhiễm bệnh cho trẻ thông qua âm đạo.

　　- hơn thế nữa, bệnh mồng gà còn có thể lây lan thông qua việc tiếp xúc với các vật dụng cá nhân của người bệnh.

　　Dấu hiệu nhận biết bệnh sùi mào gà giai đoạn đầu thường là: xuất hiện những vết sùi, u nhú nhỏ có màu hồng hoặc những vết bẹt tròn nhỏ,... Đặc biệt, tùy theo cơ địa của mỗi người mà bệnh có thời gian ủ bệnh và biểu hiện cụ thể khác nhau.

Triệu chứng của bệnh sùi mào gà

Sau thời gian ủ bệnh từ 3 tuần đến 9 tháng thì bệnh nhân bắt đầu xuất hiện những triệu chứng lâm sàng. Biểu hiện ban đầu của bệnh sùi mào gà là những vết sùi nhỏ mềm và nhô cao lên màu hồng tươi, đường kính khoảng 1, 2 mm, có chân hoặc có cuống; hoặc là những đĩa bẹt tròn nhỏ bề mặt ráp, màu hồng, hầu như ít ngứa, không đau và dễ gây chảy máu. Về sau, chúng có thể phát triển thành những gai hoặc lá, chiều dài có thể lên đến vài cm, có thể liên kết với nhau tạo lên mảng rộng trông giống như mồng gà hoặc hoa súp lơ màu hồng tươi. Bề mặt mềm, ẩm ướt, giữa các nhú sùi có thể ấn ra một giọt mủ.

Các tổn thương thường xuất hiện ở bộ phận sinh dục và vùng lân cận, bên cạnh đó tổn thương có thể xuất hiện ở khắp thân thể. Có thể thấy tổn thương dạng phẳng rất khó nhận biết.

Triệu chứng của bệnh sùi mào gà ở nam giới

Ở nam, các biểu hiện bệnh mào gà thường xuất hiện tại các vị trí như: dương vật, bao quy đầu, dây chằng quy đầu, trên quy đầu, miệng lỗ sáo, da bìu, thậm chí là trong niệu đạo, hậu môn. Tổn thương ở giai đoạn đầu là thường là các nốt nhỏ, không có cảm giác đau hay ngứa, càng ngày càng to và nhiều lên, hình dạng giống như nốt mẩn, u nhú, hình súp lơ hoặc hình mào gà.

Triệu chứng của bệnh sùi mào gà ở nữ giới

Bệnh sùi mào gà ở phụ nữ thường không có biểu hiện rõ ràng.

Triệu chứng sùi mào gà ở đàn bà có thể bao gồm: đau nhức, ngứa rát cục bộ, ra máu và tiết dịch âm đạo sau khi giao hợp, thường gặp nhất tại âm môi, thường mềm, có màu hồng hoặc màu trắng đục, không có cuống u trên mạch máu, tập trung dầy, ban đầu xuất hiện tại những vùng ẩm ướt và vị trí tiếp xúc cọ sát như miệng âm đạo, âm hộ, lỗ niệu đạo,màng trinh, cũng có thể lan rộng đến âm môn và các vị trí khác hoặc xung quanh hậu môn.

Sùi mào gà sẽ chuyển biến không ngừng, vì thế ngày một nặng và khó điều trị hơn nếu không chữa sớm. Thỉnh thoảng có những đợt bội nhiễm gây lở loét, chảy máu.

Bình thường, bệnh mồng gà hầu như không gây ngứa, không đau đớn. Trường hợp nốt sùi chuyển biến to quá có thể gây vướng vúi, khó  chịu cho người bệnh khi đi lại, vận động. Khi bị sang chấn, sờ nắn, sùi mào gà có thể bị trầy xước, chảy máu hoặc bội nhiễm làm các sùi có nhiều mủ, các hạch bạch huyết vùng bẹn sưng to. Một số trường hợp bệnh nhân có thể bị sốt cao hoặc đau đớn.

Trên đây là những giới thiệu cơ bản của các chuyên gia cơ sở y tế đa khoa âu á chúng tôi về các triệu chứng của bệnh sùi mào gà. Nếu bạn vẫn còn những vấn đề có thể nhận tư vấn trực tiếp với các chuyên gia của chúng tôi

----------

